# BunnyBoxHop's Great Chatting Thread



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi guys! I am BunnyBoxHop and I am making this thread to chat! You guys have a mission! On BYC, I am caboodleschicks and my nickname is CC. I want a nickname on here, but I don't know too many people on here. I would love to make some BYH friends!  

@micah wotring 
@TheKindaFarmGal 
@CinnamonEli 
@Poka_Doodle 
@GrowingHomestead16 

Let's continue this thread for more years to come!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Bunny.


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey, I am TastyAcres over on BYC.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 24, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi Bunny.


Hi! I like it! 



TAH said:


> Hey, I am TastyAcres over on BYC.


YAY!!! Hello!


----------



## TAH (Jun 24, 2017)

H


BunnyBoxHop said:


> Hi! I like it!
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Hello!


Yahlo! 

What ya doing?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 24, 2017)

Listening to my sister talk and talking to you!


----------



## TAH (Jun 24, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Listening to my sister talk and talking to you!


Is she sing? lol.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 24, 2017)

TAH said:


> Is she sing? lol.


Lol! Not yet! 
What are you doing?


----------



## TAH (Jun 24, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Lol! Not yet!
> What are you doing?


Multi-tasking, lol. 

Doing my hair, bycing, byhing, and watching siblings!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 24, 2017)

TAH said:


> Multi-tasking, lol.
> 
> Doing my hair, bycing, byhing, and watching siblings!


Wow! I'm multitasking too! 

I won't be on much longer, but still can talk for now!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 24, 2017)

TAH said:


> Multi-tasking, lol.
> 
> Doing my hair, bycing, byhing, and watching siblings!


Wow! I'm multitasking too! 

I won't be on much longer, but still can talk for now!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 24, 2017)

Bye! I have to go!


----------

